# Baths



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They're pointless really aren't they?

Oh no, they all cry, they're excellent for relaxing in at the end of a hard day.

Not so say I. You sit in your own dirt, and if it's hot enough to relax those muscles, then it also makes you sweat. I have to have a shower when I get out the bath.

Showers on the other hand are a work of genius. I'd never have a bath again given the choice.

The only downside is that you can't read a book in the shower.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I love baths. Have one every morning.
I don't feel dirty when I come out (well, not out of the bath anyway)


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> They're pointless really aren't they?


I agree .... those piddly little things they sling in most modern houses are.

But a large jacuzzi hot tub ........... try drinking champagne and .... well .....err .... umm ...... enjoying yourself with you better half in a shower ........ possible but not as 'relaxing' or enjoyable


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ah now that's a different kettle of fish.

Hot tubs, yes. Â Especially after a hard day on the piste. Â But I think the other occupants might object if you brought your shampoo and sponge in with you.

Still have to have a shower after you come out though. You never know what goes on in those things.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

We've got a large double-end victorian bath. Room for two. I like to do the candle lights bottle of wine deal. It's great. As is radio and book solo deal.

What's the old joke - I bathe once a week whether I need it or not.

The shower is far more function get-going-in-the morning stuff, post sports etc.

Both are needed.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Surpose you have some Topshag flip flops or slippers to step into afterwards! ;D


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Not so say I. Â You sit in your own dirt, and if it's hot enough to relax those muscles, then it also makes you sweat.


but... if you don't have a bath you are walking around with that self same dirt clinging to you and stuck down your pores (matron!)


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Hot tubs, yes. Â Especially after a hard day on the piste.


Hang on a minute - this from the bloke who, in his original post, moaned about sitting in his own dirty bathwater, now he's quite happy to share it with other sweaty mountain faller-downer-ers. Shome mishtake shirley.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh I love a really hot steamy oddling with bubbles bubble bath ;D . Deeper the better with pure relaxation and warmth in winter months when it is cold and your circulation needs warming up mmmmmm *YUMMY* . Then a back tickle by hubby  or a body rub down LOL ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

In every house i've owned first thing i've done is rip out the bath and fit a decent shower.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

dont have a bath anymore, we just fitted a large shower. In any home ive lived in thats had one ive never used it so didnt see the point in the new house. Agree with the sitting in your dirt thing.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Havent had a bath for at least a year!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Havent had a bath for at least a year!! Â


Didn't have a bath for over 10 years!! In our home the bath tub is used to wash the doggy!! ;D

A nice hot running shower a day does the job a lot quicker.

Also in the bath you can never wash your bum as you sit on it!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Didn't have a bath for over 10 years!! In our home the bath tub is used to wash the doggy!! Â ;D
> 
> A nice hot running shower a day does the job a lot quicker.
> 
> Also in the bath you can never wash your bum as you sit on it!! Â


Hey, thought you used wet wipes on your arse


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Hey, thought you used wet wipes on your arse Â


No, wet wipes are for baby's bums!! 
Don't you mean the moist toilet paper? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You could always do what the Japanese do and shower before getting in the bath...



> Â You sit in your own dirt, and if it's hot enough to relax those muscles, then it also makes you sweat. Â I have to have a shower when I get out the bath.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Havent had a bath for at least a year!! Â


I wondered what that smell was!

You can't beat a bath imo.

I have a very hot one with a nice bit of relaxing Radox after the gym.

I get out and all my aching muscles are relaxed. If this was a massage it would take an hour and cost you a fair wod.

Can't beat them


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Baths just take too much time. 
They take ages to fill and to get the water just the right temperature, then the water goes cold quickly,etc.
Also, my bath is too small to really stretch out. 
If it was big enough for two then I may reconsider......


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

Baths are fine if you don't mind washing your face with the same water you've washed your bollocks with. :-X


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thats not good for your back Jonah, you should try a nice relaxing bath :-X



> In every house i've owned first thing i've done is rip out the bath and fit a decent shower.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Baths are fine if you don't mind washing your face with the same water you've washed your bollocks with. :-X


Wash face first?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Wash face first?


Was thinking the same thing, just leave the arse and balls til last ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Was thinking the same thing, just leave the arse and balls til last ;D


Such practical thinking. LOL ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

mmm had one of most memorable _experiences_ in a double ended victorian bath... ;D 
It'll be the first thing I install in my next house!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Was thinking the same thing, just leave the arse and balls til last ;D


I can see you will be installing a beday (however you spell it :) next ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

bidet.

I had one of those in both bathrooms when i moved in, have used it only twice.

When my friends come round they say "oh, you've got one of those posh things to wash your bollocks in"

Kind of answers the earlier point about washing your face and balls at once doesn't it!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> mmm had one of most memorable _experiences_ in a double ended victorian bath... Â ;D Â
> It'll be the first thing I install in my next house!


Maybe - but I bet you didn't feel clean afterwards.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> mmm had one of most memorable _experiences_ in a double ended victorian bath... Â ;D Â
> It'll be the first thing I install in my next house!


Essential. Mrs C swears by ours  _dirty dirty_   :-[


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Essential. Â Mrs C swears by ours  _dirty dirty_   :-[


I do believe I may have uttered an expletive or two too...


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D Im sorry but you have all missed the most critical point, wheres the fun in farting in the shower, but in the bath, He He Heeeeeeee.


----------

